
GoDaddy says they will stop injecting tracking code into websites - 3dfan
https://www.zdnet.com/article/godaddy-javascript-injection-tracks-website-performance-but-might-break-it-too/
======
3dfan

        We will reintroduce this program in the future,
        so that it is on an opt-in only basis.
    

If think they should not have a way to tamper with websites at all. The sheer
existance of such technology is a reason I would not trust them. It shows an
attitude I am not compatible with.

Just like when Ubuntu started to send local searches across the net and to
other companies. I never used them since.

